# Hello and Introductions



## dclemensen (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Dana and I am a 45, divorced (2 kids - 18 & 20) male and I have been offered by my USA (San Francisco) company to move over to the Middle East (my choice where to live). My kids will not be moving over with me.

* I would love to get some honest opinions on how live is living in Cairo. 
* Is Maadi the best place to live? 
* I am looking to rent a 2 - 3 bedroom furnished apartment. Any suggestions?
* Any information from American's on the tax saving while living overseas?
* Any suggestions on either buying a car or finding a car/driver when I need it.
* Who has the best mobile phone deal? I want to be able to call the world.
* Anyone run the Cairo Hash?

I would love to hear everyone's opinions. I have been asked to move for a period of at least 3 years.

Thank you in advance for all your replies. 

Dana


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dclemensen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Dana and I am a 45, divorced (2 kids - 18 & 20) male and I have been offered by my USA (San Francisco) company to move over to the Middle East (my choice where to live). My kids will not be moving over with me.
> 
> ...




Hi Dana and welcome to the forum

Yes I would say Maadi is the best place for you.. lots of Americans in the area
Sorry cant help with your tax situation 
Your company should provide a car.. that is the norm
Your company should find an apartment or at least give you leads,
Hash Harrier yes I have done it but it is not for me,
Mobile phones are pretty much all the same.. very little in it and once again your company should provide a phone.. all the above are pretty much expat packages.
Make sure you have health cover,

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Dana and welcome to the forum
> 
> Yes I would say Maadi is the best place for you.. lots of Americans in the area
> Sorry cant help with your tax situation
> ...


Did you say you were single, oh my goodness, you do realize that you will be like a balitia beacon, and American. 
Good luck. Bat LOL


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi.

Cairo is chaotic. Some people love it and others hate it. It's not easy to predict which you would be.

Maadi is a great place to live. Its the primary district for the American expat community and one of the more greener areas of Cairo. But if you like to have lots of bars, restaurants etc in easy walking distance you may consider Zamalek. Europeans tend to choose Zamalek as do many single expats for this reason. But if you will have to go work at a specific office location, consider choosing the district closer to it as traffic is a nightmare.

True your company should take care of the apartment, car and mobile; but if not then just get online with some of the international real estate companies in Cairo and they should be able to assist you. I have friends that own a real estate company that primarily focuses on Maadi, but as I can't advertise on this forum and have no clue how to send a direct message, I'm stuck. But they're good with finding nice places. If you get stuck with the apartment search, then contact me and I'll figure out how to send you their details. There are three mobile networks in Egypt, the rates are fairly similar on average. Check their websites and compare: www.mobinil.com; vodafone.com.eg & ???????. As for a car, as crazy as the traffic here is, I encourage you to try driving as it helps you acclimate faster. If you get a copy of the free community magazine called the Maadi Messenger when you arrive (or call them on +2012 391 9833), you can find expats who are selling their cars upon leaving the country in the classifieds and pick up a good deal. You might want to start your driving in Cairo with a used car so when it gets "kissed" by other drivers you're not as upset. 


Can't help you with the other things, but good luck.


----------



## dclemensen (Jan 9, 2011)

bat said:


> Did you say you were single, oh my goodness, you do realize that you will be like a balitia beacon, and American.
> Good luck. Bat LOL


Please expand on what you mean by "balitia beacon". Is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dclemensen said:


> Please expand on what you mean by "balitia beacon". Is this a good thing or a bad thing?




Hi

A balitia beacon is used in the uk to help pedistrians cross the road,
It is a bright orange flashing light that is used at crossing points.. the light warns drivers in advance that someone may be crossing,

Basically you will stand out

Maiden


----------

